# Uplink for Macintosh



## legacyb4 (May 11, 2003)

Came across this while searching for non graphics-intensive, shoot-em-up games for my aging G4...

Uplink for Macintosh

From the main page:


> High tech computer crime and industrial espionage on the Internet of 2010.
> 
> You play an Uplink Agent who makes a living by performing jobs for major corporations. Your tasks involve hacking into rival computer systems, stealing research data, sabotaging other companies, laundering money, erasing evidence, or framing innocent people.
> 
> You use the money you earn to upgrade your computer systems, and to buy new software and tools. As your experience level increases you find more dangerous and profitable missions become available. You can speculate on a fully working stock market (and even influence its outcome). You can modify peoples academic or criminal records. You can divert money from bank transfers into your own accounts. You can even take part in the construction of the most deadly computer virus ever designed.



Reasonably entertaining and the final version should be pretty neat to play.

Cheers.


----------



## legacyb4 (May 15, 2003)

Very cool, introversion.co.uk announces now that:



> Ambrosia Software are offering a full-game download at their Uplink site here. If you download that file you'll have the playable demo, with the added advantage that you can register it online (at Ambrosia) and you'll have the full game straight away - no need to wait for shipping.



The link is still not up, but should be shortly!


----------



## JetwingX (May 15, 2003)

OMG that is fun!!!!!!!!!!!!!

how do you get the IRC to work in game (i know it's not a real one but theres no "connect" type button)?


----------



## legacyb4 (May 28, 2003)

It's officially out but the download is a bit on the slow side.

Cheers.



> _Originally posted by Jet _
> *OMG that is fun!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> 
> how do you get the IRC to work in game (i know it's not a real one but theres no "connect" type button)? *


----------



## mr. k (May 28, 2003)

i hate that game - how do you get password cracker v1.0 to crack a password!  i couldn't get past the test mission cuz i couldn't make that work


----------



## Lyra (May 28, 2003)

> i hate that game - how do you get password cracker v1.0 to crack a password!  i couldn't get past the test mission cuz i couldn't make that work



Oh excellent - I thought I must be the only one but at least there's two of us. I did finally finish the test mission, but it took me about five tries. I don't find the interface exactly intuitive.


----------



## JetwingX (May 29, 2003)

click on the cracker then click on the log in box 
BTW it is always
admin
rosebud


----------



## legacyb4 (May 29, 2003)

Darn, I was on a roll last night but accidentally tapped into a bank without going through the proper safeguard procedures and got nailed...

Back to the beginning...



> _Originally posted by Jet _
> *click on the cracker then click on the log in box
> BTW it is always
> admin
> rosebud *


----------



## JetwingX (May 30, 2003)

why do you keep randomly quoting me???
right below the last post there is a "post topic" and a "post a reply" button you probably want to click "post a reply"


----------



## legacyb4 (Jun 2, 2003)

Heya Jet,

Why quote? Because my reply is in direct reply to something you or another may have written and not the thread in general (just like now).

You don't like being quoted? ;-)

Cheers.



> _Originally posted by Jet _
> *why do you keep randomly quoting me???
> right below the last post there is a "post topic" and a "post a reply" button you probably want to click "post a reply"  *


----------



## Androo (Jun 3, 2003)

ya, try Firestarter FX, it'll convert anything to things...... it does wonderful things.


----------



## monktus (Jun 10, 2003)

Androo, stop it, or I'll release my elite army of robot monkeys.

Uplink rocks though. I was getting into the Revelation missions but I didn't install the anti-virus in time and my gateway got screqged, doh! It takes a while to get into at first but once you do its very addictive, like Escape Velocity, started playing that puppy again too.


----------

